# Arkansas Voters Legalize Medical Marijuana



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2016)

From norml.org

*Arkansas Voters Legalize Medical Marijuana*










by Danielle Keane, NORML Political DirectorNovember 9, 2016
According to Politico, voters in Arkansas will approve Issue 6, the Arkansas Medical Marijuana Amendment. Politico has the measure leading 53 percent to 47 percent and has called the race.
Thanks to the support of Arkansas voters, their state now joins the majority of states in this country in allowing for the medicinal use of marijuana. This will provide patients with access to a safe and effective medicine and apply further pressure on Congress and the incoming administration to bring federal policy in line with the overwhelming will of the American people. said Erik Altieri, NORMLs new Executive Director.


Issue 6, the Arkansas Medical Marijuana Amendment, amends the state constitution to permit qualified patients who possess a physicians recommendation may legally possess and obtain medical cannabis provided by state licensed dispensaries. The home cultivation of cannabis is not permitted under the law. Under the law, regulators will license up to 40 dispensary providers and up to eight marijuana cultivators.​ 

The new law takes effect on November 9, 2017. Regulators have 120 days following the laws enactment to develop rules overseeing the new medical marijuana program.
A summary of the Amendment is available here.

Congratulations Arkansas!

http://blog.norml.org/2016/11/09/arkansas-voters-legalize-medical-marijuana/


----------

